#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  TOUGHcable - Ubiquiti lança cabo ethernet blindado

## granlabor

Pessoal.

A Ubiquiti lançou o TOUGHcable, um cabo blindado para sua linha de equipamentos wireless. (se esqueve tóf-queibôl e significa "cabo parrudo").

Nós que fazemos instalações, deparamos vez ou outra com um cabo de baixa qualidade que gera instabilidade e dá uma canseira danada pra descobrir a origem de um problema misterioso.

Aqui no under tem um monte de tópico relatando problemas em enlaces de longa distância que foram solucionados com a substituição do cabo UTP ou com a proteção do mesmo contra energia eletro-stática.

*Vejam só que interessante:*
A Ubiquiti começou com seus rádios. Para compensar panes causadas por antenas de terceiros, ela passou a fabricar suas próprias antenas.

Devido a grande perda de equipamento por uso de cabo sem blindagem e aterramento, a Ubiquiti passou a fabricar suas fontes POE com aterramento.

Como o cabo blindado é muito caro o aterramento não era usado e a perda de equipamentos com descarga elétrica permaneceu elevada. 

Agora a Ubiquiti lançou o TOUGHcable, espero que chegue aqui a um valor mais atrativo que o Furukawa blindado, porque 9 reais por metro é impratícável.


Abraço,

ZéAlves



Link e Tradução:
http://www.ubnt.com/toughcable


*TOUGHcable -* Cabo ethernet blindado com qualidade de operadora para uso Externo/Interno
Proteja sua rede dos ambientes mais hostis com o cabo de rede da Ubiquiti, TOUGHCable.

*Aumente a Performance -* Melhore significativamente a estabilidade, velocidade e performance geral do seu link com o TOUGHcable da Ubiquiti.

Proteção Extrema ao tempo - O TOUGHcable foi construido para suprir demanda nos ambientes naturais mais hostis.

*Elimine Danos por Descarga Eletrostática -* Proteja sua rede dos danos devastadores causados por descarga eletrostática. TOUGHcable elimina descarga eletromagnética e minimiza danos a interface de rede do equipamento.

*Cabo com Suporte Avançado -* TOUGHcable foi criado para suprir alta performance com longos trechos de cabeamento em ambientes de alta demanda.

*Disponível em CAT5e & CAT6 -* Ubiquiti TOUGHCable, cabo ethernet blindado com qualidade industrial.
Disponível em duas versões: blindagem Nivel 1 e Blindagem Nivel 2.

*Nivel 1* é Cat5e (100Mbps) para uso interno e externo.
*Nivel 2* é Cat6 (1Gbps) para uso interno e externo. Também pode ser usado em ambientes CAT5e.

Ambos modelos são fornecidos em comprimento de 1000 pés lineares (304.8m) e bitola 24 AWG.

*ESD Drain Wire*
Os dois modelos de TOUGHcable possuem fio de aterramento integrado para minimizar danos por descarga eletrostática. 

*Anti-Crosstalk Divider*
O cabo Nível 2 possui camada divisora de pares trançados e evita interferência.

*Multi-Layered Shielding*
A proteção multi-camadas de TOUGH cable resistem a intempéries naturais a alta demanda de uso.


*OPCIONAIS:*

*Conectores RJ45 Blindados TOUGHcable*
Vendidos em pacote com 100 unidades. Foram desenvolvidos especialmente para uso com TOUGHcable.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Pessoal.
> 
> A Ubiquiti lançou o TOUGHcable, um cabo UTP para sua linha de equipamentos wireless. (se esqueve tóf-queibôl e significa "cabo parrudo").
> 
> Nós que fazemos instalações, deparamos vez ou outra com um cabo de baixa qualidade que gera instabilidade e dá uma canseira danada pra descobrir a origem de um problema misterioso.
> 
> Aqui no under tem um monte de tópico relatando problemas em enlaces de longa distância que foram solucionados com a substituição do cabo UTP ou com a proteção do mesmo contra energia eletro-stática.
> 
> 
> ...


Boa Zé!!! tava lendo sobre o cabo ontem tambem!!  :Smile: 
Show de bola o negócio. só queria um preço bom nele...mas vamos ver.
Abraço.

----------


## Geeek

Tomara que chegue aqui a um preço de no mínimo 6 reais o metro.

----------


## MorpheusX

Ae tio... Ma mande uns 2 Km dele... UAHUAHUAUHAUHUHAUA

Isso e uma boa... mas vai aparecer aqui no forum os Brasileirinhos!!! Aqueles que adoram da: Seu geitinho Brasileiro!

----------


## granlabor

> Isso é um cabo STP. uai.
> 
> Isso já existia antes. E é caro pra burro.


Claro que existia Jorge. Mas o legal disso é a possibilidade da Ubiquiti trazer esse cabo por um preço mais acessível. Como eu disse antes, R$ 9,00 de um STP Furukawa é proibitivo e o cara prefere correr o risco de perder o rádio (que fica mais barato que o cabeamento)





> So um detalhe, a blindagem ajuda mt coisa, mas tb tem suas deficiencias... E aterramento em cabo não é coisa simples, existe algo chamado ground loop que não é muito legal...


Por favor explique pra mim o que é ground loop (ou então eu google depois). 

Sobre aterramento, eu sempre acreditei em contratar um engenheiro eletricista pra fazer um aterramente realmente eficiente e com medição. Com um bom cabo a preço competitivo as coisas ficam mais fáceis  :Smile: 

Abraço,

ZéAlves

----------


## rbginfo

bom até onde eu entendo todo equipamento que esta interligado deve estar ligado ao memo aterramento para não gerar ddp, que deve ser esse ground loop.

e claro o aterramento deve estar em ordem para aguentar todos os equipamentos ligados a ele.

agora sobre esse cabo da UBNT eu acho que vai ser uma forma de empurrar os preços para baixo ja que esse é um ramo que a furukaua domina e a qualidade dos equipamentos da ubnt é conhecida por todos.

pelo jeito a UBNT esta ao patamar da motorola. só que com preços acessiveis.

----------


## pkmc

É isso aí amigo Zé, de tanto recomendarmos o uso de cabo blindado nas ROCKET M para que ela mesma não interfira no seu cabo e acabe com a transferencia de sinal, a UBIQUITI deve ter ouvido nossos pensamentos.
Aqui tenho comprado cabo blindado da Furukawa Cat 5e, que tem solucionado o problema de interferencia, com um custo de R$ 2.80 o metro !
Isso faz lembrar da encomenda que lhe fiz e vc prontamente atendeu !
Muito Obrigado ! Graande Abraço !

----------


## AndrioPJ

> É isso aí amigo Zé, de tanto recomendarmos o uso de cabo blindado nas ROCKET M para que ela mesma não interfira no seu cabo e acabe com a transferencia de sinal, a UBIQUITI deve ter ouvido nossos pensamentos.
> Aqui tenho comprado cabo blindado da Furukawa Cat 5e, que tem solucionado o problema de interferencia, com um custo de R$ 2.80 o metro !
> Isso faz lembrar da encomenda que lhe fiz e vc prontamente atendeu !
> Muito Obrigado ! Graande Abraço !


aqui eu pago algo bem parecido
R$ 3,00 o metro.
da furukawa tbm

----------


## wifiinternet

Aqui acontece o seguinte na rede cabeada com utp 
se cai um raio nas redondezas a energia cai e volta em surto o
pc que tiver ligado na energia queima e joga a descarga no cabo utp 
queima o switch e sai queimando as placas dos clientes 

tem como previnir isso ?

----------


## Geeek

> Aqui acontece o seguinte na rede cabeada com utp 
> se cai um raio nas redondezas a energia cai e volta em surto o
> pc que tiver ligado na energia queima e joga a descarga no cabo utp 
> queima o switch e sai queimando as placas dos clientes 
> 
> tem como previnir isso ?


 Aterramento!

----------


## granlabor

Depois da explicação de vocês, eu fui pesquisar um pouquinho:
Peguei um Nanostation 5 que tenho aqui em casa e fui ver como corre o circuito de aterramento dele.

No rádio os fios 7 e 8 compartilham o mesmo circuito que a blindagem do conector e a rosca externa do plug da antena.

Na Fonte/POE (UBI-POE-15-8) os fios 7 e 8 deixam de fazer parte do circuito. Apenas o pino terra compartilha circuito com a blindagem do conector (no POE).

Vocês que manjam de eletrônica, o que isto significa? Como esta separação dos pinos 7 e 8 protege o rádio?

Abraço, 

ZéAlves

----------


## granlabor

*Como eu parei de perder dinheiro com Raio?*
Por sugestão de um engenheiro eletricista, foi instalado na caixa de luz, um disjuntor do tipo DR e todas as tomadas foram aterradas.

*INVESTIMENTO:*
Consultoria do Engenheiro = R$ 700
3 diárias de Eletricista = R$ 150
Fio terra + hastes + materiais diversos = R$ 100
Disjuntor DR de 63 ampere = R$ 180 (disjuntores de menor amperagem são mais baratos).
TOTAL INVESTIDO = R$ 1.130

Parece caro, mas foi uma excelente economia a longo prazo.
De outubro a março eu perdia uma média de R$ 1000 em equipamento. Na maioria dos casos o valor da perda ficava abaixo do valor da franquia do seguro e terminava saindo do meu bolso. 

Tentar cobrar da concessionária de energia elétrica é uma luta inglória e não compensa a canseira.

Passados 6 anos, minha única despesa foi substituir o disjuntor DR, que ficou hypersensível e passou a desligar quando caia raio no estado vizinho.

TOTAL INVESTIDO EM 6 ANOS
1130 + 180 = R$ 1310

Equivale aproximadamente a R$ 220 por ano, ou R$ 20 por mês. Só o que eu passei a economizar em franquia de seguro e o adicional por danos elétricos compensa de longe o investimento em aterramento.

Abraço,

ZéAlves

PS.: Como funciona o disjuntor DR?
Ele desliga a sua chave geral quando percebe fuga de energia para o terra. 

Isso significa maior proteção para os usuários do imóvel porque evita que o cidadão morra eletricutado.

----------


## pkmc

> nunca vi tanta besteira...
> 
> Lanca-se esse tipo de coisa para inventar algo no que as pessoas gastarem.
> 
> A transmissão de sinal no cabo ethernet UTP é diferencial o que por si só já é suficiente em 99% dos casos.
> 
> O cabo STP só se justifica para o aumento da distancia que o sinal alcança ou para aumentar a frequencia de sinalização, ou seja, para que o cabo funcione com padrões mais rápidos.
> 
> Não adianta botar cabo STP para trafegar 100mb/sec ou 1gb/sec se os cabos utp tradicionais já dão conta disso.
> ...


Caro colega !

Se você *nunca viu tanta besteira...*
É porque nunca instalou uma ROCKET M5, ficar sentado atrás de uma cadeira vendo especificações é muito diferente de POR A MÃO NA MASSA.
No caso das ROCCKET M5, eu pessoalmente ja tive o problema das ROCKET M5 não trafegarem dados embora o link esteja perfeito, isso deve-se à ela própria interferir em cima do cabo.
E a BLINDAGEM acaba com isso e o equipamento funciona perfeitamente bem.

Resumido cabo comum perda com Interferencia! Cabo blindado sinal LIMPO !

----------


## pkmc

> Se ela interfere no cabo então há algo errado no projeto ?


Não há nada de ERRADo no projeto, só que ele deve ser instalado com cabo blindado !
Cada equipamento depende de uma certa qualificação de equipamentos auxiliares pra funcionar !

Assim como alguns rádios precisam de cabo Celflex em vez de RGC213 pra acoplar à antena, esse precisa de cabo blindado para ter um bom desempenho !

----------


## pkmc

> qual a velocidade ?
> 
> 100mbits ?
> 
> Se o equipamento é declarado como 100Base-TX, logo deve funcionar com os cabos designados para esse uso, ou seja CAT5 UTP.
> 
> Se não funfa, então há sim algo errado no projeto.


Quem sabe você no alto da sua SABIENCIA vem a FOZ para a conveção da UBIQUITI e discute isso com os engenheiros da empresa.
Ou melhor corrige o projeto para o corpo de engenheiros da UBIQUITI !

----------


## pkmc

> Tu jura que se tiver algo errado eles vão admitir ?
> 
> Ou como donos do evento vão me pressionar ?
> 
> Não há novidade nenhuma em erros de projeto, todos passam por isso. 
> 
> Volto a repetir, se o treco precisa de cabo blindado para menos que 100m, tem algo errado ou no projeto ou no uso que estão fazendo dele.
> 
> Quanto a ir para Foz do iguaçu, se alguem quiser pagar minha passagem, eu vou.


Sim Sr. Vossa EXCELENCIA !
Isso prova mais uma Vez que a PRÁTICA SUPERA a TEORIA !

E amis ainda que sirva de lição para todos que leiam esses Posts !

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> nunca vi tanta besteira...
> 
> Lanca-se esse tipo de coisa para inventar algo no que as pessoas gastarem.
> 
> A transmissão de sinal no cabo ethernet UTP é diferencial o que por si só já é suficiente em 99% dos casos.
> 
> O cabo STP só se justifica para o aumento da distancia que o sinal alcança ou para aumentar a frequencia de sinalização, ou seja, para que o cabo funcione com padrões mais rápidos.
> 
> Não adianta botar cabo STP para trafegar 100mb/sec ou 1gb/sec se os cabos utp tradicionais já dão conta disso.
> ...


 
Jorgealdo,tudo bem? 
Bom, até entendo teu pensamento ou opinião quanto ao cabo, sabemos que tu não é um fã de ubiquiti, mas tens que entender que este produto será mais uma opção pra quem quer um ótimo cabo pra ser usado com a linha ROCKET M.
Não estamos discutindo se eles foram o primeiros ou segundos a lançarem o produto e sim que é um bom produto.
Tente visualizar desta forma,ok.

Só não convém é comentar..* "gastar dinheiro com moda"* , esse cabo não é moda , é realidade e tecnologia melhorada.é simples. compra quem quer e quem pode. se não usas esse tipo de cabo, então nem precisarias comentar no post, não é mesmo?

Concordo com o pkmc, pois os rádios da linha Airmax tem suas particularidades, e uma delas pra um enlace fechar em 100% é o cabo utilizado. só quem usa sabe disso.
Abraço.

----------


## pkmc

> Até agora ele venceu, pq tu comemoras?


Simplesmente por que na prática funciona do jeito que eu disse, assim como muitos ja puderam comprovar aqui no under mesmo!
É só o Sr. MODERADOR pesquisar !

----------


## osmano807

> Simplesmente por que na prática funciona do jeito que eu disse, assim como muitos ja puderam comprovar aqui no under mesmo!
> É só o Sr. MODERADOR pesquisar !


Seguinte, alguém me passa dados provando se é necessário ou não usar este cabo.
O que eu aprendi nos cursos da vida é que o cabo STP é para reduzir interferência, só.

----------


## andrehost

Em resposta ao nosso amigo JorgeAldo, segue algumas informações.

Tendo como experiência alguns anos como professor da área de telecomunicações e administrador de grandes redes, agora resolvi ter meu próprio negocio e estou com um provedor 100% ubiquiti.

O que acontece é o seguinte, cabo STP não mesmo serve para grandes distâncias, logicamente vai permitir que vc tenha um ganho maior na distância porque exatamente a sua função é reduzir as interferências eletromagneticas, que podem derivar de diversos equipamentos existentes ou grandes frequencias de transmissão ao redor do cabo, como exemplo mais comum um ar-condicionado, cabos de alta tensão, geradores de energia, que geram grandes campos eletromagneticos, então o cabo STP sim, serve para reduzir todas essas interferencias existentes no ambiente, e como prova disso, eu tenho toda minha torre montada com rocket M5 e no inicio tive diversos problemas em minha torre com as transmissões, simplesmente links estaveis de 100 a 200mb full com os rocket m5 no entanto não existia transmissão de dados, então recebi a ajuda do grande PKMC o Kleber Cunha e ele me aconselhou a utilizar cabos STP e pronto, resolvido, o problema era sim os cabos UTP, devido aos equipamentos tanto ubiquiti como outras marcas, até mesmo os MK da vida, geram grandes interferencias devido ao grande aumento de potencia no sinal enviado, o equipamento possui um projeto 100%, não existe erro, o isolamento do equipamento é o padrão, o que ocorre que a propria transmissão gera uma interferencia que se propaga mais ainda devido aos materiais utilizados na torre, ferro, aço, etc. Isso faz com que os cabos utps sofram interferencias eletromagneticas e percam a sua funcionalidade. Então os equipamentos usados em torres, e quanto maior a torre maior o problema, devem ser utilizados com cabos STP e de preferência realizar o aterramento desse cabo, não resolve muito vc so utilizar o cabo STP, deve existir um aterramento para que as interferencias sejam digamos sugadas do cabo. O PKMC tem uma experiencia absurda com esses tipos de equipamentos e foi excencial sua ajuda para meu projeto ser concluido com sucesso, agora temos um encontro extremamente importante que é a conferencia ubiquiti em Foz, aonde teremos novidades e principalmente os engenheiros ubiquiti para tirarmos duvidas. Com ctza esse cabo novo da ubiquiti é sim uma solução 100% para os problemas com equipamentos em torres, se tiver um osciloscopio disponivel liguem com cabos utp e façam a medição dos cabos e façam a medição da torre e terão a visão de ondas ao redor do ferro.

Já vi casos de usuários com problemas em suas torres e foram recomendados a colocar borrachas atras dos equipamentos, porque exatamente não foi realizado o aterramento dos equipamentos e ajudava a isolar o equipamento do ferro da torre para não gerar interferencia, ou seja, aterre sua torre, faça o uso de cabos STP como recomendado com conectores blindados e tb aterrados que não existiram problemas.

Grande abraço a todos e estou disponivel para qualquer duvida com Ubiquiti.  :Wink:

----------


## pkmc

> Em resposta ao nosso amigo JorgeAldo, segue algumas informações.
> 
> Tendo como experiência alguns anos como professor da área de telecomunicações e administrador de grandes redes, agora resolvi ter meu próprio negocio e estou com um provedor 100% ubiquiti.
> 
> O que acontece é o seguinte, cabo STP não mesmo serve para grandes distâncias, logicamente vai permitir que vc tenha um ganho maior na distância porque exatamente a sua função é reduzir as interferências eletromagneticas, que podem derivar de diversos equipamentos existentes ou grandes frequencias de transmissão ao redor do cabo, como exemplo mais comum um ar-condicionado, cabos de alta tensão, geradores de energia, que geram grandes campos eletromagneticos, então o cabo STP sim, serve para reduzir todas essas interferencias existentes no ambiente, e como prova disso, eu tenho toda minha torre montada com rocket M5 e no inicio tive diversos problemas em minha torre com as transmissões, simplesmente links estaveis de 100 a 200mb full com os rocket m5 no entanto não existia transmissão de dados, então recebi a ajuda do grande PKMC o Kleber Cunha e ele me aconselhou a utilizar cabos STP e pronto, resolvido, o problema era sim os cabos UTP, devido aos equipamentos tanto ubiquiti como outras marcas, até mesmo os MK da vida, geram grandes interferencias devido ao grande aumento de potencia no sinal enviado, o equipamento possui um projeto 100%, não existe erro, o isolamento do equipamento é o padrão, o que ocorre que a propria transmissão gera uma interferencia que se propaga mais ainda devido aos materiais utilizados na torre, ferro, aço, etc. Isso faz com que os cabos utps sofram interferencias eletromagneticas e percam a sua funcionalidade. Então os equipamentos usados em torres, e quanto maior a torre maior o problema, devem ser utilizados com cabos STP e de preferência realizar o aterramento desse cabo, não resolve muito vc so utilizar o cabo STP, deve existir um aterramento para que as interferencias sejam digamos sugadas do cabo. O PKMC tem uma experiencia absurda com esses tipos de equipamentos e foi excencial sua ajuda para meu projeto ser concluido com sucesso, agora temos um encontro extremamente importante que é a conferencia ubiquiti em Foz, aonde teremos novidades e principalmente os engenheiros ubiquiti para tirarmos duvidas. Com ctza esse cabo novo da ubiquiti é sim uma solução 100% para os problemas com equipamentos em torres, se tiver um osciloscopio disponivel liguem com cabos utp e façam a medição dos cabos e façam a medição da torre e terão a visão de ondas ao redor do ferro.
> 
> Já vi casos de usuários com problemas em suas torres e foram recomendados a colocar borrachas atras dos equipamentos, porque exatamente não foi realizado o aterramento dos equipamentos e ajudava a isolar o equipamento do ferro da torre para não gerar interferencia, ou seja, aterre sua torre, faça o uso de cabos STP como recomendado com conectores blindados e tb aterrados que não existiram problemas.
> 
> Grande abraço a todos e estou disponivel para qualquer duvida com Ubiquiti.


Obrigado pelo Post ! ao parceiro *andrehost*
Espero que mais pessoas que tiveram esse tipo de proble e foram ajudadas a resolver usando cabos blindados postem aqui, para que não haja dúvidas de indagações simplesmente lançadas ao vento, sem embasamento para isso 

Grande Abraço !

----------


## pkmc

> putz, ai o cara vai e responde o que eu já sei...
> 
> volte e veja as fotos...
> 
> aqui no google images 
> 
> patch panel - Pesquisa Google
> 
> milhares de fotos de cabeamentos UTP tradicionais, nada STP, e... 
> ...


Só pra vairiar por que você não aceita a EXPERIÊNCIA dos outros em vez de criticar?
Pois se não fosse isso não estariamos aconselhando a quem tem esse problema usar e ter seus problemas solucionados.
E não estamos falando de 2.4 GHZ !
Quanto à afirmação o *PKMC é revendedor Ubiquiti* é *MENTIRA* não revendo qualquer tipo de produto.

----------


## andrehost

Será mesmo que sabe...

JorgeAldo, o que acontece nas fotos do orkut são cabeamentos internos estruturados em cabo UTP, sim realmente cabo utp com cabo utp não gera problema algum, eles são feitos para isso, pode colocar 5 milhões deles juntos que eles se anulam e não geram inteferencia. A analise em questão é vc utilizar cabos utps em torres metalicas com equipamentos de transmissão externa, igual os rocket m5. Como sendo interferencias externas lançadas ao vento digamos assim, logicamente elas iram causar problemas nos cabos utps que no caso estariam sofrendo interferencias externas de frequencias diferentes das contidas no interior do cabo.

Como são para uso externo, acredito q ninguem faz torre dentro de uma sala de 3x3, elas estaram sofrendo qq tipo de interferencia externa e o cabo UTP não tem proteção contra isso, não so interferencia da propria frequencia do sinal interfere mais qq outro campo q possa existir na região da torre.

Faça um teste basico, liga qq equipamento wireless de grande potencia como setoriais ou direcionais dentro de uma sala com um rack cheio de cabinhos utp espetados em um patch panel e veja o que acontece.

Pode sim ocorrer algum caso que o cabo utp não sofra problemas, mas são raros, afinal se sua torre está isolada, aterrada corretamente e não existe mais nada perto dentro de uns 100 a 200m da sua torre, pode ser que o utp funcione legal, transmissão de dados não é so vc ter os dados trafegando no cabo, conseguir um ping ou navegar na internet, transmissão de dados em cabos utp ou stp devem ser certificados e garantir a banda passante. se é 100 tem q ser 100 e não 10 sofrendo interferencia mais usando o cabo UTP.

----------


## andrehost

Hehe....

Ok... então existe interferencia de onda eletromagnetica igualzinha dentro de uma sala de equipamentos de rede igual existe la fora, em cima da torre, imaterialmente.....kkkkkkk

O problema não ta na frequencia 2.4 ou 5.8, existem milhares de frequencias e interferencias no ar que externamente do prédio na "torre" iram sofrer as variações no cabo UTP, não importa se do rádio transmissor em questão.

O problema é... cabo utp na torre sofre interferencia mas ninguem é obrigado a usar o cabo STP correto.

Use sim o utp, depois que vc passar um pouco de raiva com seus equipamentos e clientes, ae troque e veja se resolve... :P

----------


## pkmc

> So pra explicar melhor, se o cabo estiver corretamente terminado (No nosso caso 100Ohms) esses 100Ohms de carga são carga suficiente para que o pequeno nivel de sinal do ruido (Ou seja o valor do ruido) seja atenuado pelo simples fato de ter que alimentar tal carga !
> 
> E os sinais mais fortes, no caso de uma torre, são os proprios sinais em 2.4GHz e 5.8Ghz enviados pelas antenas. Esses não acoplam no cabo pois estão muito acima da frequencia de corte do mesmo.


E as outras frequencias e harmônicas, por exemplo as geradas pelo processadores internos do rádio ?
Não existem ?
Se acha que não por que o cabo blindado soluciona o prolema !
Aliás vc não deve estar em busca de soluções, só de polêmicas mesmo !
Ao contrario de todo mundo que está no batente para solucionar !

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

> Concorda que a responsabilidade sobre isso é do engenheiro que projetou o rádio e não do cara que foi fazer uma torre com ele ?


Eu não concordo, pois processadores geram interferencia eletromagnética ao trabalhar !

----------


## pkmc

> Concorda que a responsabilidade sobre isso é do engenheiro que projetou o rádio e não do cara que foi fazer uma torre com ele ?
> 
> Edit: Isso corrobora com a tese de que há algo errado com os ubiquiti (Não tenho nada contra a ubiquiti, eu recomendo ubiquiti pros meus clientes só não enguli essa dos cabos STP).


*NÃO CONCORDO ! 
PARE DE DE ACHAR PROBLEMAS, ACHE SOLUÇÕES !*

----------


## osmano807

Afinal, o problema existe? Se existe, está onde?

----------


## osmano807

> Eu não concordo, pois processadores geram interferencia eletromagnética ao trabalhar !


Só para clarificar, pelo ip esse é o pkmc

----------


## pkmc

> Só para clarificar, pelo ip esse é o pkmc


SIM SOU EU ! Sr. MODERADOR 
Se eu quisesse esconder algo usaria qualquer outro IP da minha Range de IP's válidos 
Não entendi por que foi sem identificação haja visto que tenho autenticação automática no SAFARI !
Não sou de postar nada sem identificação, sempre assino meus POST's 
Só não entendi por que a sua critica em veemente desaprovação em cima de fatos !

----------


## pkmc

> Afinal, o problema existe? Se existe, está onde?


O PROBLEMA não existe, só na cabeça das pessoas que não sabem soluções !
Ou não entendem que um equipamneto precisa de certas requisições pra funcionar perfeitamente!
Ja pensou ligar um aparelho 110v em uma tomada 220v, tomadas as devidas proporções é uma falta de entendimento de que o equipamento precisa pra funcionar !

----------


## pkmc

> Bem, minha afirmação final é que esse cabo só deve ser usado em ambientes industriais com elevado ruido COMPROVADO ou no caso de você precisar ir alem dos 150M recomendados para o padrão ethernet fast. 
> 
> O fato de estar sendo numa torre de internet não é forte o suficiente para partir para um alternativa tão cara.
> 
> Quanto à suposta proteção contra surtos, isso se desdobra em dois pontos :
> 
> 1 - O surto so vai ser suficiente para danificar o cabo (PRESTE ATENCAO, O CABO ! Não estou falando de equipamento) se o cabo for realmente longo o suficiente (Ou se a potencia for alta, mas ai o cabo vai danificar sendo blindado ou não).
> 2 - No caso dos equipamentos, sai mais barato colocar protetores de surto nas entradas e continuar usando UTP.
> 
> No caso do pequenos bullets e similares, gostaria muito de saber como aterra-los ...


Use a cabeça ! aterre pelo prório cabo pois ele sendo blindado e o conector tambem LOGICAMENTE vai aterrar o equipamento pois a Fonte POE tb é aterrada !

----------


## osmano807

> SIM SOU EU ! Sr. MODERADOR 
> Se eu quisesse esconder algo usaria qualquer outro IP da minha Range de IP's válidos 
> Não entendi por que foi sem identificação haja visto que tenho autenticação automática no SAFARI !
> Não sou de postar nada sem identificação, sempre assino meus POST's 
> Só não entendi por que a sua critica em veemente desaprovação em cima de fatos !


 Sem problemas, só adicionando ao post, essa interferência seria tão 'grande' à ponto de afetar o cabo? No caso, o espaço está cheio de 'interferência', isso não afetaria até o processador? (sou BEM leigo nisso, só estou supondo)

(PS. o reverso do seu ip não reflete sua afirmação...)

----------


## pkmc

> Sem problemas, só adicionando ao post, essa interferência seria tão 'grande' à ponto de afetar o cabo? No caso, o espaço está cheio de 'interferência', isso não afetaria até o processador? (sou BEM leigo nisso, só estou supondo)


Realmente parece bem leigo mesmo ! NÃO afeta pois geralmente são eles que geram ! E não é tão grande assim, só que casa com a do cabo !

----------


## osmano807

> Realmente parece bem leigo mesmo ! NÃO afeta pois geralmente são eles que geram ! E não é tão grande assim, só que casa com a do cabo !


 Supondo que exista outro tipo de processador para este fim, não seria erro usar o atual sabendo que ele gera 'interferência' que casa com o cabo?

----------


## pkmc

> Cara, quando se fala de lugar com interferencia, estamos falando de INTERFERENCIA PRA CARA.....
> 
> Por exemplo, passar um cabo de rede numa subestação, ou numa usina hidrelétrica, ou numa estação de transmissão de rádio FM, lugares assim (Proximo a um elevador por exemplo, por causa do motor) no geral coisas de alta potencia, pois sua comutação gera EMI potente. Ai o investimento justifica.
> 
> Mas wireless tá longe de ter potencia para significar qualquer coisa. E os processadores dos radinhos idem. 
> 
> Seu pc gera muito mais EMI do que eles.


REALMENTE você não quer entender ! Mas quem sabe um dia passe por isso e resolva usar cabos blindados !

----------


## pkmc

> Jorgealdo,tudo bem? 
> Bom, até entendo teu pensamento ou opinião quanto ao cabo, sabemos que tu não é um fã de ubiquiti, mas tens que entender que este produto será mais uma opção pra quem quer um ótimo cabo pra ser usado com a linha ROCKET M.
> Não estamos discutindo se eles foram o primeiros ou segundos a lançarem o produto e sim que é um bom produto.
> Tente visualizar desta forma,ok.
> 
> Só não convém é comentar..* "gastar dinheiro com moda"* , esse cabo não é moda , é realidade e tecnologia melhorada.é simples. compra quem quer e quem pode. se não usas esse tipo de cabo, então nem precisarias comentar no post, não é mesmo?
> 
> Concordo com o pkmc, pois os rádios da linha Airmax tem suas particularidades, e uma delas pra um enlace fechar em 100% é o cabo utilizado. só quem usa sabe disso.
> Abraço.


E ísso aí *leandrolopeswifi* só quem passou pelo problema e achou a solução sabe o valor de usá-la !
A prática faz a diferença da teoria !
Grande Abraço ! Espero encontrá-lo aqui dia 1º na convenção !

----------


## Geeek

Muito bom o debate, mas eu votei na Dilma.
Acho que esse tipo de discurção só gera informção adicional a nossas mentes de menor conhecimento e nos engrandece.
Parabens aos dois pelo tanto de conhecimento passado.

----------


## 1929

Depois de analisar os prós e contras apresentados e pensando em alguns episódios inexplicáveis que de vêz em quando acontece em uma das torres, vou trocar os cabos para blindados e conectores aterrados.
Porque isso? Mesmo os Nano estando rendendo muito bem, eu tenho um hábito de ficar monitorando e já peguei os mesmos em algumas ocasiões com alguma instabilidade. Nunca pude descobrir o que poderia ocasionar isso, mas agora começo a entender.
Seja defeito de projeto ou não, eu vou pagar para ver.
A experiencia dos companheiros com cabos blindados talvêz me ajude a eliminar esta instabilidade.

----------


## Geeek

> *Níveis de EMI (Eletromagnetic Interference).*
> 
> Uma nova diretiva cujo objetivo é estabelecer um padrão europeu único para controle de interferência eletromagnética (EMI -- _Electromagnetic Interference_) gerada pelos equipamentos elétricos está acabando com os planos dos projetistas de redes de instalar cabos UTP que acomodem tráfego LAN de alta velocidade. O maior problema levantado pelas novas regulamentações que entraram em vigor no início de 1996 diz respeito ao par trançado não blindado Categoria 5, que surgira até então como o meio de transmissão de mais baixo custo capaz de comportar tráfego de alta velocidade como FastEthernet ou ATM [GRE96]. 
> 
> Cada parte de um equipamento eletricamente carregado transmite e recebe EMI porque todos os condutores tem a potencialidade de agir como antenas de rádio, sejam eles finos filamentos em uma placa de circuito ou extensões de cabos. Em geral, em freqüências elevadas, os condutores se aproximam ainda mais do comportamento de uma antena, o que explica porque os problemas de emissão de EMI se agravam em redes que operam em altas velocidades. Quando a emissão de EMI ultrapassa determinados limites ela pode causar uma série de problemas que nunca são notados de imediato, tais como degradação de desempenho, falhas em software, corrupção de dados. Deve-se observar no entanto que, apesar de indesejável, pesquisas concluíram que as emissões de EMI da maioria dos equipamentos elétricos estão bem abaixo de níveis que poderiam ser considerados prejudiciais à saúde. 
> As novas normas, especificadas como parte das diretivas de compatibilidade eletromagnética (EMC -- _Eletromagnetic Compatibility_) da Comissão da Comunidade Européia (CEC), impuseram limites para a quantidade de EMI gerada por equipamentos elétricos incluindo cabeamento de prédios.
> A medição dos limites de EMI para o cabeamento não é uma tarefa fácil visto que, sendo o cabo um elemento passivo, este irradia EMI somente quando sinais são transmitidos por equipamentos conectados a uma de suas extremidades. As diretivas de EMC exigem que o cabeamento seja testado junto com os equipamentos. Isto faz com que, caso os usuários optem por um tipo de cabeamento, tenham de adquirir os equipamentos que foram aprovados para o tipo que escolheram. 
> No entanto, nem sempre a aquisição de equipamentos aprovados para um determinado tipo de cabo garante emissões de EMI abaixo do permitido, já que a fiação utilizada nos testes nunca é exatamente igual à utilizada no mundo real. Isto é particularmente verdadeiro para cabos UTP -- cabos compostos de 4 pares trançados de fios de cobre com impedância característica de 100 Ohms, protegidos por um revestimento de PVC. A fim de suprimir as emissões de EMI, estes cabos utilizam somente o efeito de cancelamento balanceado no qual sinais de polaridade oposta são enviados pelo cabo. Caso os sinais sejam perfeitamente balanceados, eles se cancelam mutuamente eliminando a tendência do cabo de agir como uma antena de rádio.
> Cabos UTP fornecidos por fabricantes interessados em conseguir o selo de conformidade do CEC podem possuir um balanceamento perfeito para a extensão testada, que desapareceria frente a testes em um ambiente real onde objetos metálicos próximos ao cabo poderiam causar desbalanceamento nas linhas de transmissão. Além disso, outros parâmetros poderiam variar do ambiente de teste para o mundo real, tais como conectores e comprimento do cabo. Por fim, uma má instalação dos cabos também poderia provocar futuras perturbações no balanceamento e criar níveis mais altos de EMI.
> ...


Um pequeno estudo sobre Par Trançado

o.O

----------


## Juniin

Daqui a pouco vem: lampadas "antinterferencia" e vamos ve as torres cheios delas e nego dizendo " aqui melhorou muiiito  :Big Grin: .

----------


## pkmc

> Um pequeno estudo sobre Par Trançado
> 
> o.O


E aí parceiro ! Legal o estudo que publicastes !
Só por curiosidade após ter lido sobre o que postou chegou a qual conclusão ?

----------


## osmano807

> Supondo que exista outro tipo de processador para este fim, não seria erro usar o atual sabendo que ele gera 'interferência' que casa com o cabo?


 Up!
Foi uma pergunta tão besta assim?  :Frown:

----------


## GrayFox

Eu também estou meio perdido já que também nao entendo tao bem disso quanto os dois, mas "chuto", pelo o que eu entendi, é que a maioria dos processadores entram no raio de "corte" (corte?) com os cabos UTP.



> Up!
> Foi uma pergunta tão besta assim?

----------


## Geeek

> E aí parceiro ! Legal o estudo que publicastes !
> Só por curiosidade após ter lido sobre o que postou chegou a qual conclusão ?


 Pelo que entendi no texto, só confirmou mina posição.
Em que ambos tem razão na discursão, porém o que realmente vale é a experiência na prática, existe muito exemplo disto na vida.
Quando compramos um automóvel ele diz que que anda tantos km por litro de gasolina, mas isso não acontece na prática.
No texto que citei diz que o cabo UTP quando vai pro teste, um cabo maravilhoso, uma edição especial do cabo que realmente aguenta passar os 100 Mbits, mas quando esse cabo é feito para uso da população eu duvido que seja o mesmo cabo com aquela qualidade e como diz no texto ele não tem a mesma qualidade. Este mesmo cabo creio que ele não foi projetado para ser usando em um ambiente extremo como uma torre, a tantos metros de altura cheio de agentes naturais de interferência.
Minha opnião é que aqui fora a coisa é outra.

----------


## pkmc

> Pelo que entendi no texto, só confirmou mina posição.
> Em que ambos tem razão na discursão, porém o que realmente vale é a experiência na prática, existe muito exemplo disto na vida.
> Quando compramos um automóvel ele diz que que anda tantos km por litro de gasolina, mas isso não acontece na prática.
> No texto que citei diz que o cabo UTP quando vai pro teste, um cabo maravilhoso, uma edição especial do cabo que realmente aguenta passar os 100 Mbits, mas quando esse cabo é feito para uso da população eu duvido que seja o mesmo cabo com aquela qualidade e como diz no texto ele não tem a mesma qualidade. Este mesmo cabo creio que ele não foi projetado para ser usando em um ambiente extremo como uma torre, a tantos metros de altura cheio de agentes naturais de interferência.
> Minha opnião é que aqui fora a coisa é outra.


Certo! observo que temos o mesmo ponto de vista!
Grande Abraço ! T+ !

----------


## Geeek

Esse aqui é um forum livre, temos o direito de acrescentar ou decrementar reputação a quem quisermos, ou será que tenho que aprensentar um laudo técnico?

----------


## 1929

Cavalheiros, estamos aqui para aprender aspectos técnicos.
Por isso solicitamos que refreiem-se em alguns termos. Senão perdemos o gosto pelo debate técnico e nos detemos em ninharias.
Caso queiram fazer uma reclamação pessoal um ao outro, usem as mensagens privadas.
Senão o tópico será fechado, em benefício de todos.

----------


## AndrioPJ

apesar de que...
no cabeamento estruturado é indicado no maximo 100m de cabo.

----------


## osmano807

> apesar de que...
> no cabeamento estruturado é indicado no maximo 100m de cabo.


 Me fez lembrar, aí sím pode-se ser recomendado usar cabo STP.
Pense no cabeamento backbone/vertical disso, se não for um prédio estruturado, irá passar junto com energia, o que gera EMI, certo?
Foi isso que aprendi (fiz esses curso de manutenção 3 vezes, ok?  :Big Grin: )

P.S.: eita máfia da reputação!

----------


## AndrioPJ

O mesmo cabeamento é indicado nao somente para predio/edificio.
tanto faz ser vertical ou horizontal.

De nenhum forma é bom passar cabo de dados proximo ao energia.
mas senao tiver outra solucao, ai deve-se usar o cabo STP (ou cabo blindado como dizem).
Pode ver que quem trabalha com certificação, que tenha total conhecimento das Normas... crucifica quem faz cabeamento em postes (sempre que leio alguem falando a respeito de cabeamento em postes, me lembro do meu professor crucificando-os  :Rofl: )

Para quem quer trabalhar com certificação ou quer um dia certificar sua rede/backbone.... aconselho uma boa lida nas normas ABNT NBR 14565 - Procedimentos basicos para elaboração de projetos de cabeamento de telecomunicação.

PS: se alguem ai tiver uma versao mais nova das Normas, envia para min.
de 2006 para frente.

(sou formado em Tec. Seg. Redes de computadores e Especializado em Seg. em redes de computadores  :Big Grin: )



> Me fez lembrar, aí sím pode-se ser recomendado usar cabo STP.
> Pense no cabeamento backbone/vertical disso, se não for um prédio estruturado, irá passar junto com energia, o que gera EMI, certo?
> Foi isso que aprendi (fiz esses curso de manutenção 3 vezes, ok? )
> 
> P.S.: eita máfia da reputação!

----------


## andrehost

Ao galera nervosa heim.... forum de conhecimento tecnico e não ofensas... sou novo aqui mais vejo que sempre é bom argumentar e ter opiniões diversas, engrandece o conhecimento de todos.

Ao meu ver, toda essa discussão vem do cabo lançado pela ubiquiti, concordo que não é nenhuma novidade, existem outras marcas como furukawa, ife e outras por ae que tem a mesma função, como a ubiquiti tem um mercado de equipamentos não custa nada lançar um cabo para tb ganhar dinheiro com isso, marketing e negocios são assim.

O que podemos tirar disso tudo é que existem casos que é recomendado usar os cabos STP, vejam que em torres, não so toda essa discussão de interferencias, atentem para o problema externo, os cabos ficam expostos ao tempo e cabo utp infelizmente não tem uma camada de proteção suficiente para chuva/sol, sendo assim usar cabos utp em torres pode ser uma solução não muito interessante visto que o cabo vai se deteriorar rapidamente, e amigos, o cabo não é tão caro assim para irmos a falencia, 200m de cabo ae não vai matar ninguem e sua torre vai ter cabo por um bom tempo, eu utilizei em minhas torres cabos stp 2 camadas de proteção externa, 2 camadas internas, cordão de sustentação e aterramento, um otimo cabo que custo R$ 1,78 o metro diretamente do fornecedor do cabo.

O cabo stp vai ajudar nas interferencias que possam existir e tb logicamente fazer o aterramento dos equipamentos da ubiquiti.

Abraços

----------


## Juniin

Nao vejo a necessidade (nada tecnicamente) do uso de STP em torres. Isso ja foi bem explicado pelo Jorge Aldo.Para uso externo,como nosso amigo menciona, tem cabos para essa aplicaçao.
O aterramento bem feito da torre é importante, na minha opniao isso basta.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> nunca vi tanta besteira...
> 
> Lanca-se esse tipo de coisa para inventar algo no que as pessoas gastarem.
> 
> A transmissão de sinal no cabo ethernet UTP é diferencial o que por si só já é suficiente em 99% dos casos.
> 
> O cabo STP só se justifica para o aumento da distancia que o sinal alcança ou para aumentar a frequencia de sinalização, ou seja, para que o cabo funcione com padrões mais rápidos.
> 
> Não adianta botar cabo STP para trafegar 100mb/sec ou 1gb/sec se os cabos utp tradicionais já dão conta disso.
> ...


Oi Jorge,

Tenho algumas torres na zona rural, principalmente as que ficavam em morros, tinham sérios problemas com intempéries durante as chuvas, as portas ethernet "normalmente" queimavam. Percebi que na maioria dos casos eram equipamentos da Ubiquiti - não exclusivamente - por alguma razão são mais sensíveis, o fabricante sabe desse "erro de projeto" e disponibilizou a venda o chip KENDIN.

Procurei um engenheiro eletricista da Oi (grande amigo e uma das pessoas mais entendidas sobre aterramento que eu conheço). A explicação dele foi simples e objetiva: a queima do equipamento era ocasionada porque o cobre do cabo atrai os intempéries das chuvas, principalmente se estiverem energizados durante a tempestade. Então como resolver? 

Ele ilustrou uma situação que nunca esqueci... Fez a seguinte pergunta: Pq aprendemos que durante os temporais, ficar dentro de um carro é uma das opções mais seguras contra intempéries?

Ai o bacana aqui desconfiado respondeu pq os pneus isolam.... Ele explicou que dentro do carro o campo eletromagnético é neutro e isso ocorre dentro de tubos metálicos também... Eis a solução passar os cabos UTP dentro de tubos de metais para evitar perdas com intempéries e nunca esquecer de aterrar a base da torre, afinal, a carga eletrostática tem que ter um escape..

Para facilitar as coisas, o fabricante está lançando cabos blindados que tem o mesmo efeito do tubo de metal, porém o investimento é menor.

Abraços,

----------


## osmano807

> Oi Jorge,
> 
> Tenho algumas torres na zona rural, principalmente as que ficavam em morros, tinham sérios problemas com intempéries durante as chuvas, as portas ethernet "normalmente" queimavam. Percebi que na maioria dos casos eram equipamentos da Ubiquiti - não exclusivamente - por alguma razão são mais sensíveis, o fabricante sabe desse "erro de projeto" e disponibilizou a venda o chip KENDIN.
> 
> Procurei um engenheiro eletricista da Oi (grande amigo e uma das pessoas mais entendidas sobre aterramento que eu conheço). A explicação dele foi simples e objetiva: a queima do equipamento era ocasionada porque o cobre do cabo atrai os intempéries das chuvas, principalmente se estiverem energizados durante a tempestade. Então como resolver? 
> 
> Ele ilustrou uma situação que nunca esqueci... Fez a seguinte pergunta: Pq aprendemos que durante os temporais, ficar dentro de um carro é uma das opções mais seguras contra intempéries?
> 
> Ai o bacana aqui desconfiado respondeu pq os pneus isolam.... Ele explicou que dentro do carro o campo eletromagnético é neutro e isso ocorre dentro de tubos metálicos também... Eis a solução passar os cabos UTP dentro de tubos de metais para evitar perdas com intempéries e nunca esquecer de aterrar a base da torre, afinal, a carga eletrostática tem que ter um escape..
> ...


 O lugar mais estranho em que vi a gaiola de Faraday em funcionamento, eu acho...

Agora faz um pouco mais de sentido usar cabo STP.

----------


## bje545

Nossa que post interessante, pena que não se teve a resposta.
Abraços.

----------


## pkmc

> Nossa que post interessante, pena que não se teve a resposta.
> Abraços.


A resposta é simples meu caro amigo, depois de muita discusão sem fundamentos, e o cabo ter chegado ás lojas e utilizado por muitos clientes com problemas, verifica-se na prática que os cabos SPT como o cabo em questão, sentiram na pratica seus problemas evaporarem !
Mais uma vez o eterno "TEMPO" acaba revelar a verdade !

----------


## bje545

Então só mais uma duvida até quantos metros posso usar o cabo tanto utp quanto stp com poe?

Abraço.

----------


## pkmc

> Então só mais uma duvida até quantos metros posso usar o cabo tanto utp quanto stp com poe?
> 
> Abraço.


Em sistemas de alta performance ou seja sua rede, recomendo sempre o uso de STP, UPT deixa sua rede muito exposta, alem de compromoter a performance do circuito. quanto ao POE aconselho no máximo 10 mts !

----------


## Magal

É o velho e famoso "DDP" . (Diferença De Potencial)

Maiores informações: 
Wikipedia: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terra_%28eletricidade%29





> uma das vantagens do cabo utp + aqueles transformadoreszinhos (que tem na placa) é que eles colocam a linha de transmissão numa situação isolada do aterramento dos pcs.
> 
> se voce bota uma blindagem eu não sei como isso fica.
> 
> ground loop é quando passa corrente pela blindagem de um cabo por que os dois aparelhos ligados por ele estão em potencial de terra diferentes.
> 
> a blindagem ajuda mas tb pode atrapalhar as vezes, mas isso ai eu não tenho condições de te detalhar, vamos aguardar os engenheiros eletricos.

----------


## nortoncabral

Aqui o custo dos cabos são quase o mesmo: Cx com 304.80mts
UTP: R$ 290,00 
Ubiquiti Level 1: R$ 355,00
Conector Blindado Ubiquiti pct com 100 R$ 190,00
Ainda não adquirir os blindados, devido a uma unica dúvida. Como funciona o aterramento?
Tenho 4 Rocket M5 com antena setorial 20-90, 6 NanoStationM5 e 3 bullet2hp com setorial para clientes com no maximo 300mts de distancia isso na minha torre base de 45mts de altura.

----------


## nortoncabral

> Toda teoria será jogada fora e substituida por mandinga.
> 
> "O mizifiu, dizem que cabo blindado é melhor para rede, vô comprá"
> 
> Dou uma dica popular para melhorar o desempenho da rede tambem, coloca um galhinho de arruda na antena pá moh di melhorá o siná.


Aldo, não estou descartando seus comentarios, muito menos o de ninguem. Mas você concorda que o cabo blindado é superior aos não blindados?
No meu caso a diferença de preço é muito pouco por isso a opção dos blindados, ja que dá uma garantia melhor.

----------


## nortoncabral

No meu caso esta torre esta dentro de um condominio, onde eu estaria cabeando todo o condominio. Conforme lido no tópico, como irei passar os cabos pelo mesmo local dos cabos de energia, acredito que o mais viavel será o blindado. estou certo.

----------


## Thiagobiasotto

> No meu caso esta torre esta dentro de um condominio, onde eu estaria cabeando todo o condominio. Conforme lido no tópico, como irei passar os cabos pelo mesmo local dos cabos de energia, acredito que o mais viavel será o blindado. estou certo.


Vocês já ouviram falar do cabo lan expert Hércules blindado, utilizo somente dele, o único problema que ele é imaleavel.

----------


## Gosulator

vocês usam cabos aterrados só entre o POE e o equipamento UBNT ou usam também do POE para a LAN? Se o aterramento do intervalo POE-LAN não influenciar em nada na proteção e durabilidade do ubnt, não vejo pq não usar cabo normal, bem mais barato e muito mais prático de fazer na casa dos clientes. E esse cabo vai ser sempre indoor.

----------


## Gosulator

dando um up pra ver se consigo uma resposta, estou em vias de subir uns equipamentos numas caixas MUITO MUITO MUITO apertadas, qualquer coisinha a mais de maleabilidade dos cabos vai fazer a diferença.

----------

